# minimum size of usb for windows 7 bootable



## dznutz

for those of you who have made one what is the minimum usb size needed to make a bootable windows 7?  is it usually the size of the iso?  i don't want to buy one only to have lots of space left over.  thanks


----------



## spirit

My Windows 7 Ultimate with SP1 integrated (64-bit) ISO is about 3.5 GB in size, so I'd say a 4GB USB drive will do. Without SP1 the ISO is about 3.2 GB.


----------



## dznutz

ok thanks.  so it's the size of the iso and not the size after installation... which is like 15 gigs

also, speed wise which is faster?  also, does the transfer speed of the usb matter much?  thanks again


----------



## FuryRosewood

to make something 'usable and upgradeable' you probably would want a usb 3.0 drive with at least 32 gigs of space


----------

